

JIBO, the world's first family robot - molf
http://www.myjibo.com

======
jgmmo
Looks neat. But announcing you are the first of a kind when you are
hypothetically 2 years away from release -- seems a bit presumptuous.

------
vannevar
The vision here is spot on. It looks like what I imagine an Apple robot might
look like. But they're going to need a lot more money and a lot more time to
realize it.

